# To knit or to clean house



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Knit


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

No contest: Knit.

I think that's a main reason I knit: to avoid housework. LOL.


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

I say, knit until you drop.. Lol.. that cleaning will be there for another day, it isn't going anywhere...trust me.. :wink:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Knitting wins hands down for me!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Knitting works everytime for me.
Housework can always be done tomorrow.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Knit housework will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## cogemgal (Jun 19, 2012)

I just said this to a friend of mine.....knitting is so much more enjoyable than housework!


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd clean house until my skin stopped crawling when I looked at the mess(dirt) then spend the rest of the time knitting to my heart's content.

After all, there's only so much ick any woman can handle. LOL


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I would love to just knit but every time I skip the cleaning some one comes to visit and I get embarrassed by my mess. also If I don't clean I can't find my knitting things!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

black kitty said:


> also If I don't clean I can't find my knitting things!


I am so lazy on a Saturday. I don't know why. I can't stand to see a dirty house but I hate cleaning bathrooms and kitchens. Got the kitchen done cos dirty dishes have a way of screaming so loudly...WASH US...

I love my hand work but when I sit down the ole haunted house keeps saying...(or maybe it's my Grandmother's ghost) "no playing till the house is clean!" Grrr! Then my mind is not at ease so I am dragging my arse around trying to finish as early as possible so that I can relax infront of a good movie and just knit...knit...crochet...and knit some more.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

TexCat said:


> I'd clean house until my skin stopped crawling when I looked at the mess(dirt) then spend the rest of the time knitting to my heart's content.
> 
> After all, there's only so much ick any woman can handle. LOL


 Yup at least get the toilets clean, vacuum and wash the dishes. Tomorrow and tomorrow.
:thumbup:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd do the cleaning in ten-minute-bursts, and spend the rest of the time knitting. That seems to work for me, just take ten minutes to make things right in the kitchen or bathroom, or do a quick vacuuming, then get back to the knitting. You'll just need a few of those, and they're pretty painless, and things will be looking better too.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

k2rows, df, p2rows, sf

Translation:
Knit 2 rows, dust one piece of furniture, purl 2 rows, sweep one floor


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Stitchtogether said:


> k2rows, df, p2rows, sf
> 
> Translation:
> Knit 2 rows, dust one piece of furniture, purl 2 rows, sweep one floor


ROFLMAO

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

EZ - knit! The house will just get dirty again, and knitting is forever. 

PS One advantage I've found in growing older is being able to set my own priorities and let other folks make theirs.


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

exactly!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I vote for knitting.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Knit, of course. Enjoy!


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

Life is short, KNIT!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Change into your comfy jammies put something YOU want to watch on TV and KNIT to you hearts content. The work will be there tomorrow or the next day or .....


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Knitry said:


> No contest: Knit.
> 
> I think that's a main reason I knit: to avoid housework. LOL.


ditto...knit...the housework will be there always... :lol:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

knit until too tired to knit any longer


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Who is this bossy person who sits on my shoulder and demands that I clean up before I can knit crochet or read a good book? Be gone I say, revolt and hopefully it will become easier with practice. Lets lift our needles up in the air and take control!!!!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Knit - the housework will keep.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rossi said:


> Who is this bossy person who sits on my shoulder and demands that I clean up before I can knit crochet or read a good book? Be gone I say, revolt and hopefully it will become easier with practice. Lets lift our needles up in the air and take control!!!!


lol!!!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

Knit whilst you have a chance! Maybe do a bit of cleaning here and there in a few breaks  Happy knitting


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I have to agree with TexCat. A little cleaning for the guilt to go away and knit the rest of the time. Actually, I would only attack that which makes a significant difference in appearance. That way you get praised for doing such a good deed, he will never guess you spent most of the time knitting!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Knit,what else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Stitchtogether said:


> k2rows, df, p2rows, sf
> 
> Translation:
> Knit 2 rows, dust one piece of furniture, purl 2 rows, sweep one floor


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

This way you get to do both :wink:

But I would, knit for half an hour, clean for 10 minutes.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> TexCat said:
> 
> 
> > I'd clean house until my skin stopped crawling when I looked at the mess(dirt) then spend the rest of the time knitting to my heart's content.
> ...


And be sure to empty the trash cans. Little things make it look as though you cleaned. Knitting supercedes any chores.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


You can't be serious but if you are, you could give it a lick and a promise then get to your knitting until you nod off.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Do a little of each no guilt in that......


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a lovely little plaque I look at frequently is says "Crafts Forever Housework Never"!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Definitely knit.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Knit,knit,knit.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't knit unless the house is tidy. I feel guilty and then on edge if someone even phones me and I think I'm caught out. Probably why I've got so much knitting to catch up on. Husbands are very messy creatures


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I'd do "one more row..."
As we all know, there is no such thing because (like the Energizer Bunny) we keep going, and going, and going..... 
This was discussed in a post just a few days ago.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Agree - it's no fun having fun if you've got other things that haven't been taken care of yet. I like to at least get the dishes done and the counters cleaned.


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

I just need to ask one question - What is cleaning??!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Knit or clean?? Not a question I have to ask myself!!!


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

I put the timer on, 1 hour knitting then 1 hour cleaning done, then knit again, or if doing a barbie dress 1 dress then clean, I got home from a day out with the grandchildren said to hubby having a night of knitting, within 1 hour of been in , needles were in my hands clicking away , ( how did that happen says hubby) LOL x


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

I get up, take my medicines with a cuppa tea, then read emails, look on facebook, empty dishwasher and refill the dishwasher, then knit for most of the day.

having a medical condition I dont get around much and now the weather is getting colder I dont go out much either.

knit or house work has to be knit


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Definitely knit.


----------



## Fluffy (Nov 27, 2011)

Go to Flylady.net and learn how to keep your house company ready 15 minutes at a time. It may take a few months to get it there, but then you will have plenty of time to knit with a clean clutter free home. Just try it, it's FREE. :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

KNIT!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Get a plastic garden rake and rake everything into the middle of the room. Then all you have to do is sort it out into laundry baskets (one for each person in the house and one for the dishes cause there is always dishes and the garbage can). Put the baskets in whomevers room they belong and vacuum. All done.

Then knit the rest of the day. This is what I do when I decide to clean house. My husband thought I was nuts the first time he saw me do it but now just accepts it.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

But I would, knit for half an hour, clean for 10 minutes.[/quote]

Seems a very good idea to me


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

IF YOU DON'T KEEP UP WITH THE CLEANING AND PICKING UP THE CLUTTER IT GET AWAY FROM YOU AND IS IMPOSSIBLE TO GET CAUGHT UP WITH. KNIT FOR RELAXATION AND FUN.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

hahahahahahaha silly question :-D


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Fluffy said:


> Go to Flylady.net and learn how to keep your house company ready 15 minutes at a time. It may take a few months to get it there, but then you will have plenty of time to knit with a clean clutter free home. Just try it, it's FREE. :thumbup:


FlyLady fan here too! She makes it so easy that after a while housework seems much less of a burden, and you have more free time.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

k2rows, df, p2rows, sf

Translation:
Knit 2 rows, dust one piece of furniture, purl 2 rows, sweep one floor


Lol - thats how I deal with the kitchen...knit a row or 3, wash a few dishes, knit a few rows, wipe the counters etc. Makes it almost painless.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Knit now, clean later! (or never!)


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

No brainier -knit! The dust bunnies will be there tomorrow.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


I vote "Knit"...this is your Leisure Time..why spend it cleaning..perhaps a quick tidying up (make bed, put dishes in dishwasher or dish pan , hang a new dish towel, wipe counters and table. Sit and do what you enjoy! My Mom use to say the house will still be there after you're gone and it's true!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd bribe myself - do a chore, knit a few rows, do a chore, knit a few rows!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, there's one thing about housework, it never leaves home, so you always know where it is. Knitting undisturbed, how could you resist.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


When in doubt, knit!


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

stitchtogether, I love that one must try it. Trouble is I fofget to go back to the housework,, HE HE.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > also If I don't clean I can't find my knitting things!
> ...


Ha Ha!!!!! Thats me also!!!! If soemthing needs to be done with the house I cannot sit and just knit. I ahve to get the house done first. Usually on Fridays I do the dusting as I am off on Fridays, and Saturdays. I have my grandchildren on Fridays and I do my dusting and cleaning on that day. I usually have my daughters laundry to do and if I feel like it and get hers done at a reasonabe time I will get mine going. Then Sat I have time to do what I want to do and that is knitting. And get the running around I have to do on Sat. Then it is my time for me to sit and knit and spend time with Samatha my dog.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Knit!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

If you need to think of what to do you must not be feeling well,, no choice but to knit


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Knit!


----------



## Etoile700 (Oct 31, 2012)

It's only in the dictionary that housework comes before knitting. LOL


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

There is really no choice....KNIT!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Marathon knitting to knit something for the grandson who is away s a Christmas surprize


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

knit, of course


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You have to ask? lol


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You have to ask? lol


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You have to ask? lol


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You have to ask? lol


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You have to ask? lol


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

No contest. Knit. It's his house - let him clean it! Free time to knit is, in my life, hard to come by and I'd jump on the chance.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

How about this? I get tired of putting my knitting off until evening, and then knitting under artificial light. I love to take time during the day to knit in the sunlight steaming in the front windows. It's good for me, in so many ways. It seems then my house is less cluttered and more serene, too. Housework is like stringing beads with no knot at the end. If you wait until it's "finished", you will never find serenity!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Knit, or in my case, crochet. Housecleaning can wait in my opinion.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

KNIT!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Myself..because I am who I am, I would clean for a while then reward myself with knitting...then clean some more and again reward myself with knitting...that way I touch base with both...as my dear mom would always say about house work..."At least give it a lick and a promise."


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

clean my room..then knit


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

bbbg said:


> How about this? I get tired of putting my knitting off until evening, and then knitting under artificial light. I love to take time during the day to knit in the sunlight steaming in the front windows. It's good for me, in so many ways. It seems then my house is less cluttered and more serene, too. Housework is like stringing beads with no knot at the end. If you wait until it's "finished", you will never find serenity!


Excellent thought. Housework is indeed never ending. Like how did all those dishes pile up again? and how come the rugs need vacuuming again? And where did all the dust, the ring around the tub???? I mean I just cleaned it.

Forget about it today I am going to PLA, PLAY and PLAY. Stacking up my colors, right now planning my next project and away we go ... till I feel like getting up again.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

My choice would be between knitting and reading: if there is nothing I can stand watching on the TV, reading would win; otherwise, knitting.

Cleaning house is way down the list!


----------



## louiseguilfoyle (Jun 25, 2012)

Knit, the cleaning will still be there next week lol x


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

flohel said:


> You have to ask? lol


finger got stuck on the send key? lol!!!
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too... I would clean first... REAL FAST!!!! then sit down with a nice hot cup of tea, quiet house and nothing but the sounds of nature and knit away... I love that kind of ME time.



TexCat said:


> I'd clean house until my skin stopped crawling when I looked at the mess(dirt) then spend the rest of the time knitting to my heart's content.
> 
> After all, there's only so much ick any woman can handle. LOL


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Question here did your son hire you to clean his house? And if not then why the worrie.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I enjoy knitting more in a clean house!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Knit of course! :lol:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a small house and there are only 2 of us. Im the one who would clutter because of all of my crafts. So I make it a point to divide my housework. I change bed linens on Friday and launder them the same day, dust the bedrooms on Sat, nothing on Sunday, dust the living room on Monday, vacuum the bedrooms and living room on Tuesday, spiffing up the bathroom every day, and cleaning the kitchen on Wed and Thur. A little each day and the housework is given priority and I can still have plenty of time to do my handiwork. The same with spring and fall cleaning-- a little each day. Laundry is never a problem, toss in the washer and then the dryer, and folding is not time consuming. I only wish that someone would tell me what to fix for dinner. I'm so tired of fixing the same thing day after day. I need new menus.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I say Knit, Knit, Knit'


----------



## Nimfs (Nov 13, 2012)

My choice - knit! And a little clean when tired knit


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Question here did your son hire you to clean his house? And if not then why the worrie.


My grandson is 41/2. LOL!!! :mrgreen:

Wish he were say about 10. :roll:


----------



## Franoakes (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow- I never thought so many people agreed with me. I vote for knitting also. My house was cleaner when I was working.  Now I always say I will clean tomorrow and I knit instead.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I enjoy knitting more in a clean house!


Yup...we must have had similar upbringing.

:roll:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, since I made the mistake of choosing to clean my drapes instead of knitting, resulting in pulling my back out of whack, I'd say definitely choose to knit! ;-)


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

it's a no brainer........knit...


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

KNIT DARLIN'. When you finish a project you have something to show. When you clean, the next thing you know it needs to be done all over. I hate cleaning, but love a clean house.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

He probably wont even notice the house is clean, most men dont.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> I'm so tired of fixing the same thing day after day. I need new menus.


Let me guess CHICKEN???

:hunf:

Stouffers works for those days I am not in the mood to create a gourmet dish suitable for a 4 1/2 y.o. and myself at the same time.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

KNIT, hands down. Clean house can be done any time but that special moment with knitting needles may never come again.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Knit, knit, knit! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bettye said:


> KNIT DARLIN'. When you finish a project you have something to show. When you clean, the next thing you know it needs to be done all over. I hate cleaning, but love a clean house.


Joan Rivers said that she cleaned her living room one day and 30 days later it had to be done again. LOL, so you have the right idea


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I clean sometimes but nobody comes to vist they only come when it is scruffy.So now i only clean when it gets on my nerves.If visitors don't like it they needn't come again.Knitting is more important to me than going round with the duster and vacum cleaner.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Knit


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Same here. When I used to work I said to myself, when I retire I will do so much knitting or crocheting that all of my fingers will be sore from it. Hummm not quite but I do force myself to do the cleaning. hahaha.



Franoakes said:


> Wow- I never thought so many people agreed with me. I vote for knitting also. My house was cleaner when I was working.  Now I always say I will clean tomorrow and I knit instead.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

If it's the weekend, I set a time to start knitting/crocheting/crafting and pick up/tidy up until then. The bulk of the housework is done through the week so that the weekend can be enjoyed as much as possible.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Knit acourse!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Nobody has admitted to the time spent on the computer checking out KP


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I would have to clean first so that I could enjoy the knitting.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Clean only what you have to and then sit back and knit.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I am not even going to look at other responses to this question. Duh they should all say KNIT!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

knit sleep eat repeat cycle


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> Get a plastic garden rake and rake everything into the middle of the room. Then all you have to do is sort it out into laundry baskets (one for each person in the house and one for the dishes cause there is always dishes and the garbage can). Put the baskets in whomevers room they belong and vacuum. All done.
> 
> Then knit the rest of the day. This is what I do when I decide to clean house. My husband thought I was nuts the first time he saw me do it but now just accepts it.


OMG! This is the funniest answer yet. (At least, I HOPE you are joking.) :roll:


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Right now I was just debating that very question. Instead, I am multi-tasking; I am watching Say Yes to the Dress, am reading my KP, and will begin knitting as soon as I have breakfast. 
A wise woman told me the dirt will wait. She was SO right.
I have a framed saying near my front door, "Boring women have immaculate houses!"
Also have a ceramic placque that says "When I get the urge to clean, I lie down utill it passes."
Don't get me wrong, I do the minimum when I can get away with it....
Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

Definately Knit, of course I'm a junkie, but I guess we all are on here lol


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

Do "minimum maintenance!" That's set a timer and do five minutes of cleaning/picking up per room except do ten minutes in the room you'll be knitting in! No more!!! Do this daily. You'll spend less than an hour cleaning leaving lots of time to knit! And....you'll be amazed how tidy your house will be (and seem to stay) after a week if this "little" routine! BTW minimum maintenance came from a book called "Speed Cleaning!"


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Well see if you have a glass or two of wine while you are knitting, the house will look MUCH cleaner when you finish! *snicker*


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Knit, or in my case, crochet. Housecleaning can wait in my opinion.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Knit of course !!!!!!


----------



## lacey01 (Nov 18, 2012)

I WOULD KNIT


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

K one row, clean 5 min. repeat.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

I would knit first, and slowly clean the house maybe tonight sometime.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Knit knit knit ... cleaning can wait!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thats a trick ? right .


----------



## elly76 (Nov 8, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I'd do the cleaning in ten-minute-bursts, and spend the rest of the time knitting. That seems to work for me, just take ten minutes to make things right in the kitchen or bathroom, or do a quick vacuuming, then get back to the knitting. You'll just need a few of those, and they're pretty painless, and things will be looking better too.


I do the same thing! I do a little at a time and then reward myself with crochet time!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep just knit to your heart's content - bliss


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

I say knit with the rest of the ladies, although right now I am making quilts with some church ladies for a orphanage in Africa. Enjoy knitting, the house work will get you another day.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

If you don't often have time by yourself....... knit of course.... no guilt here.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Knit but when you need to stretch a liittle tidying?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Ho Hi HO it's off to KNIT I go!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Knit!!!!! The house will be fine.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Knit of course. This one is a no brainer!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

dirt keeps.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Knitry said:


> No contest: Knit.
> 
> I think that's a main reason I knit: to avoid housework. LOL.


That's right! I have two houses to clean and I am so far behind on both.

Too much yarn, too little time and work keeps interfering.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

its a no brainer knit if its his house you should nt be cleaning anyways


----------



## nittynan (Oct 20, 2012)

Knit,Knit Knit.Life is too short to worry about housework.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


When you knit, you ARE cleaning house. After all, you are 'cleaning up' some of your stash, yes?

So...knit. Feel virtuous.


----------



## Nieuilisque (Nov 3, 2012)

Knit, housework is always there.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

play play and more play, and if someone wants to visit, thats fine but dirty house it will be


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

Knit - nobody is going to break in and clean, so you can do that any time.


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't always have a choice - my Golden Retriever's hair makes the decision for me. However, once that's done, I'm more about "shall I read or knit" - I can do both by using wooden laundry pegs to hold the pages of my book down if the pattern doesn't require too much concentration. Yesterday I HAD to vacuum, no choice, so after a walk in the sun now with Kylea, I can read/knit to my heart's content. After all, the washing machine is doing the laundry and the kitchen is tidy. Life is good


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

compromise. give yourself an hour of knitting for each chore you accomplish. Win Win situation!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Aaaahhhh...

I wasted all day cleaning the house. So I'd better go knit a little...


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like you've earned it


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

You have to ask! On Knitting Paradise!!

Of course sometimes the dust gets to where you have to pull yourself away from the needles.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


KNIT! The house has the annoying habit of just getting dirty again.

Hazel


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Knitry said:


> No contest: Knit.
> 
> I think that's a main reason I knit: to avoid housework. LOL.


ditto!! :lol:


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Knit! The dirt and dust just come back. :wink:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


KNIT!! lol


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


Knit...no question KNIT


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well my Mother always said keep your house like you are expecting company, so I would clean then relax with knitting..


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

IMNSHO, cleaning is overrated. 

Hazel


----------



## kay2906 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hosework will always be there to do! get your g'son trained to do it!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Without question--KNIT


----------



## kitteNZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Knitting of course. The only time cleaning comes before knitting is in the dictionary. :thumbup


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe just straighten up and bit and then knit . A neater house is more to my liking when I knit then It isn't staring back at me saying I need a bit of work here so if I do it first I can relax and knit in peace.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Without a doubt, knit!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Once I knitted for 18 hours straight - we were snowed in for a few days and DH was away working. I loved it. As Stitchtogether noted - df & sf should only be done between rows!


----------



## sunflower19 (Sep 8, 2012)

Knitting forever - Housework whenever


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

definitly knit


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

My husband posted this on my Facebook page.


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

Knit! With two dogs and a cat, I'd have to clean.


----------



## beverleyfromtas (Nov 1, 2012)

My order of preference is walk the dog, check the garden which might need watering, harvesting , weeding, then knit. If any time left in the day then do housework.


----------



## dogs4eva (Oct 29, 2012)

yes, life's too short!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Not a real question -- of course knit. My house is beginning to look like Extreme Hoarders, but knit it is!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Knit is always first. Just got back from church with orders, so I can't let them down, can I?


----------



## SERENDIPITY (Oct 6, 2012)

Clean a little if house too dirty to worry about it - then forget what's not important - then knit of course.


----------



## SERENDIPITY (Oct 6, 2012)

What an understanding husband. Does he knit too?


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Vulcan1957, was your mother or grandmother from Norway? My 
Mom and GM said the same to me; keep your place clean. To me, husband, and Sid (kitty) it is fine. So way do I feel
like I MUST CLEAN? It's just my brother and sil coming,
down Thursday. The things we think we have to do.

My brother said it feels so "homey down here" The reason -
it isn't as clean as his place.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

are you kidding? i only clean when i can write my name on the furniture life is to short for wasting it with cleaning


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

You really had to ask?
I figure that is a no brainier!
Knit till you can't knit anymore!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Knitting wins everytime with me, housework will always be there, it never seems to go away, but we have to keep us with our yarn supply, and not let it pile up like the dust does.

CeliaJ


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Knit


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have got to be kidding. Knit of course.


msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Knit Knit :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knit what is this cleaning up any way


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I'd do the cleaning in ten-minute-bursts, and spend the rest of the time knitting. That seems to work for me, just take ten minutes to make things right in the kitchen or bathroom, or do a quick vacuuming, then get back to the knitting. You'll just need a few of those, and they're pretty painless, and things will be looking better too.


I'm with you there. AMAZING what gets done in 10 or 15 minute bursts. And then it is done. I like to relax when I'm knitting so find it hard if work is staring me in the face.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Knitry said:


> No contest: Knit.
> 
> I think that's a main reason I knit: to avoid housework. LOL.


Me, too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Wannabe knitter said:


> My husband posted this on my Facebook page.


What a guy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


What a ridiculous question.


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm feeling quite virtuous now, I just cleaned a window (I spray my kitten when she tries to go through the venetian blinds, and mostly hit the window!)... anyway, did that, dusted the tables in the living room, folded some laundry, took chicken out to defrost for dinner and now I can go back to my knitting  So whoever had the "quick bursts" idea gets a pat on the back from me!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Clean one thing - then knit - repeat as needed!!!


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great prescription


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great prescription


----------



## goldenkylea (Nov 5, 2012)

Oops, repeating myself...


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Without a question I would knit nice quiet and a cup of tea.. housework will keep til tomorrow or whenever LOL ;-)


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Without doubt knit. Housework always waits whilst you do that which provides pleasure.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

what a silly question-knit of course


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Definitely I would knit!!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Definitely knit. Housework will only make you unhappy. (That is tongue in cheek) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Knit!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

start with knitting and then take a break and do some housework.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Knit and think about cleaning.
But keep knitting!!
Linda


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


HAH! You really have to ask? My house is fairly neat because I can't stand too much loose clutter, but, well  I seem to collect dust. I attribute the build-up to the fact that I keep a window open and am 20 ft away from a dusty parking lot. Hey, it works for me. Now back to my knitting!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Stitchtogether said:


> k2rows, df, p2rows, sf
> 
> Translation:
> Knit 2 rows, dust one piece of furniture, purl 2 rows, sweep one floor


I love this! You made me laugh out loud. :lol:


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Knit for sure!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

By all means knit!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

The housework will always be there, KNIT.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

OH Lord Almighty?? and they said there were no stupid questions????
NOW i beg 2 differ!!!!

lololol



msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

As much as I love to knit, I would do a little of each.


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

Knitting forever, housework whenever!!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not too big on housework, so I would say, curl up to a good movie, your knitting needles, yarn and a favorite pattern, and knit away!


----------



## CindyV (Nov 7, 2012)

When I have that dilema I sit and knit until I have to go the bathroom and then, since I am up, I'll switch the load of laundry, do a couple quick chores and then back to knitting. I do that each time I have to get up anyway and before long most of the 'have tos' are at least done.


----------



## milatos chris (Feb 4, 2012)

I can leave so much, but have to feel comfortable. So a quick clean up, then sit and knit, read or sew to my hearts content.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

When we got married I told my husband I was a commercial cleaner.

What he didn't realise was that I clean only during commercials!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been washing my walls and cleaning each room up downstairs, I have one room left to do. Hooray. I can knit to my hearts content, but back to full time work tomorrow.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Dr. Kinkhead: I'm the new patient who was supposed to see you today but I can't make it--a knotty problem has come up. What I wanted to talk to you about is that some friends think I've become obsessed with knitting. Just because I made a little plastic cap for my knitting so I could do it in the shower, and because I invented lighted knitting needles so I could knit in the movies or in bed after the lights are out, and because I use knitting needles instead of chopsticks to eat Chinese food so I can switch easily between knitting and eating, well, I don't call that obsessed. I should tell you that my previous therapist retired immediately after our last session and he was only 35. I understand he's doing very well making baskets now. He had suggested that I try to cut down on my knitting starting with five minutes less per day, but I had such severe withdrawal they had to call 911 and transport me. Hyperventilating you know. So tell me truthfully, do YOU think I have a problem? 

Sincerely, Kaytoo Peetoo


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Nar you sound perfectly normal to me :wink:


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


Well msdotsy1 I would go for the knitting, for 3 weeks I have put off doing my ironing as I wanted to keep knitting, now today I DID IT, now guess what back to my knitting!
decisions decisions decisions! Have a great [email protected]


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Dear Dr. Kinkhead: I'm the new patient who was supposed to see you today but I can't make it--a knotty problem has come up. What I wanted to talk to you about is that some friends think I've become obsessed with knitting. Just because I made a little plastic cap for my knitting so I could do it in the shower, and because I invented lighted knitting needles so I could knit in the movies or in bed after the lights are out, and because I use knitting needles instead of chopsticks to eat Chinese food so I can switch easily between knitting and eating, well, I don't call that obsessed. I should tell you that my previous therapist retired immediately after our last session and he was only 35. I understand he's doing very well making baskets now. He had suggested that I try to cut down on my knitting starting with five minutes less per day, but I had such severe withdrawal they had to call 911 and transport me. Hyperventilating you know. So tell me truthfully, do YOU think I have a problem?
> 
> Sincerely, Kaytoo Peetoo


I tell you quite honestly knitting is the answer to so many of our ills. Matter of fact I am working on a crochet peice right now and I am hyper-stitching so that I can get back to my knitting projects. I don't know what it is about working those two needles but they have me hooked. It may be avoidance...avoidance...but I would certainly recommend it for those who suffer from certain types of psychosis such as "peoplemakemecraziphrenia"


----------



## Maggie2012 (May 14, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Stitchtogether said:
> 
> 
> > k2rows, df, p2rows, sf
> ...


and I'm on the floor just behind you laughing my *** off


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I'd do the cleaning in ten-minute-bursts, and spend the rest of the time knitting. That seems to work for me, just take ten minutes to make things right in the kitchen or bathroom, or do a quick vacuuming, then get back to the knitting. You'll just need a few of those, and they're pretty painless, and things will be looking better too.


This is how I do mine too. I do dishes first thing every morn, and sometimes in late afternoon too. It gives reason to take a brief break from knitting, and gets the cleaning done. But, if I deviate from this, then yeah, everyone else is right. It is NOT going anywhere. It will wait for you. Unless you are lucky and someone else in the house will step up and help. (Oh how I wish.)


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


knit of course. The dust will keep. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish you hadn't mentioned cleaning. Now I feel guilty that I still haven't done the lunch dishes. Oh well, It'll only take a few minutes, then back to KP and knitting!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My first instinct would be to knit. However, cleaning with a man around is, for me, agravating. They never offer to help and asking goes against my grain. Therefore I clean when I am alone in the house and can do it my way. My son has told me that all I need do is say. "Rick, it is time to vacuum the rug" and he will do it. I tried it and he did vacuum.....around all the clutter!

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

oh thats funny, I just finished weaving thru piles of stuff and bins of yarn to get to my computer to check KP, thinking I need to start cleaning for the holidays ( restacking knitting and beading to the guestroom to make room for company to sit on the couch and chairs) and saw your post.... I hate to make time for cleaning and dishes and floors when there is so much knitting waiting, of course the knitting and crafts win every time at my house, I NEED A HELPER WHO LOVES HOUSEWORK!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I think this says it all.....


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I would love to just knit but every time I skip the cleaning some one comes to visit and I get embarrassed by my mess. also If I don't clean I can't find my knitting things!


I agree! I would love to knit but someone is always coming here and I would be totally embarrassed like you!! I just may get a cleaning lady to come every couple weeks, at least, and do the big things!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> It may be avoidance...avoidance...but I would certainly recommend it for those who suffer from certain types of psychosis such as "peoplemakemecraziphrenia"


Hey, you're GOOD! Now I don't have to pay that silly therapist. I'm sure this psychosis is what I have! :thumbup:


----------



## esmeralda (Aug 15, 2011)

We used to have a little plaque by the front door. It said:
"Come in, sit down, converse. It doesn't always look like this. Sometimes its even worse."
XX


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Dr. Kinkhead: I'm the new patient who was supposed to see you today but I can't make it--a knotty problem has come up. What I wanted to talk to you about is that some friends think I've become obsessed with knitting. Just because I made a little plastic cap for my knitting so I could do it in the shower, and because I invented lighted knitting needles so I could knit in the movies or in bed after the lights are out, and because I use knitting needles instead of chopsticks to eat Chinese food so I can switch easily between knitting and eating, well, I don't call that obsessed. I should tell you that my previous therapist retired immediately after our last session and he was only 35. I understand he's doing very well making baskets now. He had suggested that I try to cut down on my knitting starting with five minutes less per day, but I had such severe withdrawal they had to call 911 and transport me. Hyperventilating you know. So tell me truthfully, do YOU think I have a problem?
> ...


LOL LOL LOL I love your philosopy on knitting-I love it too it relaxes me! Have a lovely day!

:lol:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> msdotsy1 said:
> 
> 
> > It may be avoidance...avoidance...but I would certainly recommend it for those who suffer from certain types of psychosis such as "peoplemakemecraziphrenia"
> ...


Yup...I tell you knitting is a great way of keeping those vagrants and squatters out of the brain.

:XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Knit, definitely. Company must take me as I am. Loved ones don't care, and others don't matter.

I've lived long enough to please myself and cleaning doesn't please me.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

msdotsy1 said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > msdotsy1 said:
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > also If I don't clean I can't find my knitting things!
> ...


I think we're related because I too have the Ghost of Granny telling me to get up and clean! And, I'm worried about every nook and cranny being cleaned for Thanksgiving!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I like to tidy up first...then knit guilt free. LOL!!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's what I did. Best money I spend. 4 hrs. every other week and I can keep up with the rest. Really worth every penny. Happy knitting


Byrdgal said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to just knit but every time I skip the cleaning some one comes to visit and I get embarrassed by my mess. also If I don't clean I can't find my knitting things!
> ...


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

Knit until you fall asleep, because your work will always be there and is not fun..knitting will always be there but is extremely fun. Go with knitting.


----------



## Knitangel (Oct 8, 2012)

If you are residing permanently, do what you always do!

Its nice to knit in a neat clean house


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

KNIT KNIT KNIT THAT IS WHAT I SAY
I CLEANED AND UNCLUTTERED ALL DAY YESTER DAY SO THAT I CAN KNIT KNIT ALL WEEK AFTER WORK
HAVE LOADS TO DO IN FOUR WEEKS

HELP
HAPPY KNITTING
SHIRLEY


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

christiliz said:


> I like to tidy up first...then knit guilt free. LOL!!


To all you ladies (and gentlemen) who have voted to clean first so that you can knit guilt free....

You have no idea how much I admire you. Your spouses never go unfed, your plants unwatered or your children un-crust-cut-off-the sandwiches. You are the people who are den mothers, scout leaders, T-ball coaches and PTA presidents. You are the folks who get and keep the world moving. I admire you. I look up to you. I hope my children grow up and use you as models for life and I honestly hope that you have the rich, full, successful and fulfilling lives you so clearly deserve, and have earned.

PPHHHTTT.

I'm gonna knit.

On the other hand, y'all have made me feel a LITTLE guilty, and a WEE bit ambitious. I'll wait to knit until AFTER I have put the diet coke glass in the dishwasher.

(grin)

compliments given to those who 'work first and knit later' are sincere and deeply felt, just so you know.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

You are so kind if I didn't clean/cook/wash and iron clothes/grocery shop/bake/plan ahead where would my family be - I would be locked up for neglect but here I am after its all done knitting

We are all admired when we accomplish something and people say "you made that'' I wish I had time to things like that - it all takes planning

Happy knitting
Shirley


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

KNIT!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

SGreen-Winnipeg said:


> You are so kind if I didn't clean/cook/wash and iron clothes/grocery shop/bake/plan ahead where would my family be - I would be locked up for neglect but here I am after its all done knitting
> 
> We are all admired when we accomplish something and people say "you made that'' I wish I had time to things like that - it all takes planning
> 
> ...


You are quite right.

But here's the thing: all my kids are grownup and out of the house. I don't HAVE to plan for them; it's their turn to plan for me. (grin)

So now....what will happen if I run the dishwasher in the morning instead of tonight?

Nuttin', that's what. It is my reward for doing it the 'right way 'round' for 30 years.

I will admit, though, that if I still had five kids to get off to school in the morning, I'd be in there cleaning.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

dianaiad said:


> SGreen-Winnipeg said:
> 
> 
> > You are so kind if I didn't clean/cook/wash and iron clothes/grocery shop/bake/plan ahead where would my family be - I would be locked up for neglect but here I am after its all done knitting
> ...


See now you let the cat out of the bag. You are retired and your days are yours to do as you please. I can't believe I am there myself...wow, 'cept my gson. But thankfully I have led a life of complete regimen and organization (to the point of anal obsessive compulsive) so I manage to get stuff done and still enjoy my knitting.

:XD:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

SGreen-Winnipeg said:


> You are so kind if I didn't clean/cook/wash and iron clothes/grocery shop/bake/plan ahead where would my family be - I would be locked up for neglect but here I am after its all done knitting
> 
> We are all admired when we accomplish something and people say "you made that'' I wish I had time to things like that - it all takes planning
> 
> ...


_Sweet jeremy jenkins you iron? And bake? What country are you from?_ No wait you must be a stay at home mom.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> christiliz said:
> 
> 
> > I like to tidy up first...then knit guilt free. LOL!!
> ...


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> > christiliz said:
> ...


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ltyler65 said:


> That's what I did. Best money I spend. 4 hrs. every other week and I can keep up with the rest. Really worth every penny. Happy knitting
> 
> 
> Byrdgal said:
> ...


When I had a house I always had a cleaning lady. When it was a big house and the family was at home she came two days a week. Later one day a week was sufficient and then in a small condo once every two weeks worked. Yes, GOOD money spent! I had a career to look after and never had a moment's guilt. A long time ago someone asked me how I justified it? Was she kidding? Two small children, husband a professional entailing lots of entertaining, organizations and volunteering---what's to justify? (She was a minister's wife with five children! What odd thinking!) At our age I think we deserve "down time" and some perks for all we've contributed, be it cleaning help or being able to sit down and knit without explaining to anyone, especially ourselves!!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to relax if I know my house is a mess, so I would clean first and then knit....


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Margy said:


> I wouldn't be able to relax if I know my house is a mess, so I would clean first and then knit....


It's OK Margy, it's probably not terminal and we'll all be praying for you. :roll:


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

KNIT xx


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If I was home all day, I would make sure all my housework was done by about 10:00 and then sit and do my hobbies. Shopping would be but once a week for food, presents as I have four adult children and nine grandchildren, forgot 1 step great granddaughter, yet to see her.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> ltyler65 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I did. Best money I spend. 4 hrs. every other week and I can keep up with the rest. Really worth every penny. Happy knitting
> ...


You go girl! xox


----------



## ruthie49 (Jun 25, 2011)

I really like the suggestion to clean 10 minutes and then knit. 50 min. knitting...10 min. cleaning. makes sense to me. life is to short not to have some fun.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I love to clean...I know, I need therapy, anyway, per my friends suggestion, I hired myself out. I now clean houses for a living, I get to do what I love...LOL!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Margy said:


> I love to clean...I know, I need therapy, anyway, per my friends suggestion, I hired myself out. I now clean houses for a living, I get to do what I love...LOL!


Oh, my goodness! I sure wish you lived close to me and you would have another job!!!! LOL!
My daughter lives in Highlands Ranch.
Pauline


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to live in Lakewood, CA....we have been in CO for 6 yrs...we love it!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

My suggestion is if you are watching a tv show with commercials, knit until the commercial, clean during since they are almost 5 minutes long now and then back to knitting. This is what I do and it seems to work but then my place has to be pretty bad before I take my own advice LOL.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Margy said:


> I used to live in Lakewood, CA....we have been in CO for 6 yrs...we love it!!


I'm still pretty new in Colorado. Where is Monument from Durango? (I have to say I wish I could be back in my beloved San Diego!)


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Norma...I live north of Colorado Springs. I cried everyday for the first 2 years...after my dad died, I purposely did not go home again for 18 months...and when I did, I went into shock! The sheer amounts of people, the cars..etc...cured me from ever wanting to live there again. As it has been well over 2 years since I have been back.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

17 pages already and the consensus is to KNIT!!!!


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Margy said:
> 
> 
> > I used to live in Lakewood, CA....we have been in CO for 6 yrs...we love it!!
> ...


So nice when people can connect like this.
:thumbup:

Hey Margy chin up go explore that place I have been thinking of moving very far from NYC. But my problem is ... no corner stores????


----------



## ouidah1 (Nov 16, 2011)

You will complete a knitting project at some point. You'll NEVER finish cleaning!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I feel good. I have taken a break from knitting my sweater. I put together an Original Baby Doll. It resembles the Cabbage Patch dolls. I took time out this morning to do quite a bit of much needed dusting. The doll is for a little girl next door as a birthday gift on Dec 2nd. She'll be 2 yrs old. Now I need to make her some clothes.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

double ditto
i do mine during commercials on tv
gets something done but dont miss my program & still knit away lol
r'nt we impossible?? LUV IT!!



CaroleJS said:


> LaLaWa said:
> 
> 
> > I'd do the cleaning in ten-minute-bursts, and spend the rest of the time knitting. That seems to work for me, just take ten minutes to make things right in the kitchen or bathroom, or do a quick vacuuming, then get back to the knitting. You'll just need a few of those, and they're pretty painless, and things will be looking better too.
> ...


----------



## pj gam (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds GREAT to me.....get both done BUT no time limit.....


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I would not be able to relax and enjoy knitting if the place was _dreadfully needing a clean, but I'd do just enough clean up, then relax and knit.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Knit!!!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

nitchik said:


> I would not be able to relax and enjoy knitting if the place was _dreadfully needing a clean, but I'd do just enough clean up, then relax and knit.


That's the same way I feel! I could never do ironing either if the house wasn't clean first! Don't do a lot of ironing nowadays with perma-press.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

I must agree, knit. But if you're anything like me I'd much prefer to clean when there is no one in the house. Hope you made the best of your free time


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

msdotsy1 said:


> Currently residing with my grandson, he is away for the weekend. I am free...now should I clean the house or just knit till I go to sleep. What a temptation. What would you do?


no question knit Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm amazed at how much conversation this subject has garnered! I remember when I was young, many eons ago, there was saying something to the effect that a House should be clean enough to be healthy and messy enough to be Happy!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I'm amazed at how much conversation this subject has garnered! I remember when I was young, many eons ago, there was saying something to the effect that a House should be clean enough to be healthy and messy enough to be Happy!


 :!:  :lol:   :thumbup:


----------

